# Beckhoff Webvisu



## MarkusK (14 Oktober 2007)

Hallo
ich möchte mit meiner cx1000 eine webvisualisierung einrichten und mit meinem Simpad SLC darauf zugreifen. Bei Eingabe der IP im Browser kommt schonmal "Welcome to Beckhoff ce divice". Kann mir jemand sagen, was ich dafür brauche? 
cx1000-0111
Windows ce 5.0

Gruß Markus


----------



## trinitaucher (14 Oktober 2007)

Was sich da bei Windows CE meldet ist der aktive Webserver.
Was du brauchst, ist ein Programm, welches, über den Webserver aufgerufen (z.B. mittels Browser), dir eine Oberfläche zur Verfügung stellt.
Das Stichwort ist "ADS" (infosys.beckhoff.com).

Oder du nutzt den OPC-Server.


----------

